# Air Fresheners - Really???



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

What am I missing? With modern air conditioning and weather tight seals, why do so many members use air Fresheners? I can sort of understand someone using a fake leather scent but anything else... Sorry I must be missing something because I just can't fathom it.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

For me it comes from my general love for fragrances whether that’s candles, diffusers or perfume (I have quite a collection) I like anything that smells nice so I like to try out different airfresheners and have different scents in my car which I spend a lot of time in. Makes getting in the car more refreshing to me personally.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Danny- my thoughts probably stem from memories of cheap artificial smellies. I'm probably being a 'frag' snob tbh- when it comes to frags, I'd rather not use a cologne unless it was one I really liked - I tend to place cologne/perfume in to the same category as air Fresheners...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Our lass hates air freshners, perfumes etc - they give her a headache.

I usually have a california scent inside the arm rest, which gets closed up if she's in the car. TBH, I'll probably keep the same one there for anywhere between 6-12 months. I only have it because I like the smell (Coronado Cherry)


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

What DannyGDesigns said above.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh! air fresheners every time for me. I also dust and apply a fresh layer of ODK Cabin regularly too.
I just love to climb into the car and be welcomed by a fresh smelling scented interior.:argie:

The only time I would not use an air freshener would be for the purpose of covering up some other odour such as Cigarette ( absolutely banned)or a dirty interior.

I love to experiment with different types too.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

westerman said:


> I love to experiment with different types too.:thumb:


Oooh Matron

#FrankieHoward


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

wayne451 said:


> Oooh Matron
> 
> #FrankieHoward


#KennethWilliams


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh Matron

#FrankieHoward


#KennethWilliams


Lol You guys a really lowering the tone:lol::lol::lol:

Harry


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

westerman said:


> Oooh Matron
> 
> #FrankieHoward
> 
> ...


I think you mean RAISING the tone. They're not politically correct.....but who really cares! Carry On films are class.....:lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> I think you mean RAISING the tone. They're not politically correct.....but who really cares! Carry On films are class.....:lol:


But then there is 'top drawer, first class' as in 'Are you being served' or better still 'Bottom'.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Maybe try one of these...
https://inhabitat.com/this-lightweight-soda-can-sized-air-purifier-destroys-mold-vocs-and-odors/

crash486


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm with the OP on this one, I can't stand the things. If I keep on top of keeping the interior nice a clean there's nothing to smell other than the nice fragrance of a nice clean car.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

The family doesn't like the smell of my fishing gear in the boot on a nice warm summers day. I always give the boot a spray with some scent after i've put my fishing gear away.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It masks my farts. Some linger for hours😂😂


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

AH nothing like getting your family into the car and letting one rip


----------

